# ist ein neckbrace brace nötig?



## jojorider (14. April 2015)

Hi,
ich fahre freeride mit im Moment höchstens 1.3m hohen sprüngen und leichtes downhill auf trails die jetzt keine rock gardens oder so haben sondern bloß ein paar wurzelige trails, also auch eher Richtung enduro .  Ich bin auf meinem hometrail höchstens 30-35kmh schnell und fahre gab generell lieber flowige Sachen mit paar drops und Sprüngen, Anlieger also vll. So was wie flowtrail geißkopf oder Stromberg. Ist da wirklich ein neckbrace nötig. Ich habe schon einen fullface und knieschoner und hol mir auch noch ellbogenschoner. Sachen wie neckbraces sind mir neu und wollte mal fragen ob ich so was überhaupt brauche.
Freu mich auf Antworten 
Jojorider


----------



## vopsi (14. April 2015)

Brauchst du einen Sicherheitsgurt ( nicht aus gesetzespflicht heraus ), eher aus deiner Sichtweise betrachtend?
Die Frage nach der Notwendigkeit eines Neckbrace, kannst du nur selber beantworten.
Ich selber benutze einen Leatt der 1. Generation, schwer und etwas ungemütlich. Mein Mitfahrer einen Atlas, den merkt man im Vergleich überhaupt nicht mehr. Es ist mitlerweile wie mit dem Helm, ohne fehlt irgendetwas, gebraucht bzw. notwendig war es bisher nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (15. April 2015)

Ein Neckbrace ist sicherlich eine sinnvolle Investition.
Ob man ihn merkt oder ungemütlich ist, liegt oft daran, das Safteyjacket und Neckbrace nicht auf einander abgestimmt sind.
Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch einen DBX Carbon der 1. Generation. Aber auch der hat zu meinem IXS BattleJacket gut, aber zum Bluegrass Grizzly eher weniger gut gepasst.
Letztendlich soll ein Neckbrace lediglich vor Überstreckung der Halswirbelsäule bei einem Sturz schützen. 
Das Ganze funktioniert aber auch nur, in Verbindung mit einem richtig und vor allem festsitzendem Integralhelm. Zumindest sollte er so fest sitzen, das er bei einem Sturz nicht wesentlich verrutscht.

Ich sage mal so:
Man braucht ihn nicht zwingend. Aber er hilft bei einem Sturz ungemein. Nach dem ich einen Sturz hatte und mir Hals und Schulter geprellt hatte, fahre ich nicht mehr ohne. 

Entscheiden musst du letztendlich selber.


----------



## berkel (15. April 2015)

Die Frage wird keiner beantworten können. Zumal die Schutzwirkung von Neckbraces im Gegensatz zu Helmen auch nicht ganz unumstritten sind. Es gibt da auch noch wenig Erfahrung und dementsprechend keine Teststandards. Unabhängig davon hängt es von deinem Schutzbedürfnis ab.
Wenn ich im Bikepark fahre trage ich ein Leatt Neckbrace weil ich da ein für mich erhöhtes Risiko sehe schwer zu stürzen und weil es mich da nicht stört/behindert.


----------



## goetseb (15. April 2015)

Die Frage ist ob man nicht ein Neckbrace vor Ellenbogen und Knieschonern haben sollte


----------



## Phantomias (15. April 2015)

Knie und Ellenbogen schoner stehen bei mit dem Helm ganz oben.
Wie schon gesagt, ob du ein Neckbrace brauchst, musst Du selbst entscheiden.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nollak (15. April 2015)

Wie siehts denn mitm Rückenprotektor bei dir aus? Halte ich auch für sinnvoll.

Fahre mittlerweile schon 3 Jahre mit NeckBrace und kanns mir auch nicht mehr ohne vorstellen. Einzig bei Enduro Touren habe ich keins um weil es da leider nicht mit meinem Rucksack zusammen passt.

Habs aber auch schon ein paar mal gebraucht und mindestens einmal hat es mich wohl auch vor her schlimmeren Verletzung bewahrt.


----------



## Phantomias (15. April 2015)

Also ich hab auf einer Endurotour für gewöhnlich auch kein Intergralhelm auf, so das ein Neckbrace Sinn macht.
Mein aktueller Leatt DBX 5.5 stört mittlerweile gar nicht. Auch nicht mit Rucksack.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nollak (15. April 2015)

Je nachdem wo wir so fahren hab ich halt den FullFace am Rucksack. Da ich schon einige Stürze hatte wo der mit die Zähnchen gerettet hat gehe ich da oft lieber auf Nummer sichern.


----------



## goetseb (15. April 2015)

Rein biologisch ist der einzig sinnvolle Schutz ein Suspensorium


----------



## jojorider (15. April 2015)

Aha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (15. April 2015)

Neckbrace im Park ist eine gute Sache... auch am Flowtrail in Bischofsmais kann man sich um einen Baum wickeln, wenn es blöd hergeht...
Ich trage Neckbrace, Knie und Ellbogenschoner, aber keinen Rückenprotektor... da muss jeder sein persönliches Schutzbedürfnis kennenlernen und optimieren...
Ausserhalb vom Park Halbschale, Kniedeckel und Handschuhe, aber da hängt man dann entsprechend weniger am Gas...


----------



## hulster (17. April 2015)

Mal ne generelle Verständnisfrage. Passt eigentlich jedes Neckbrace zu jedem Helm. Oder sind Neckbraces an den Helm anpassbar?
Die Formen der Helme sind ja unterschiedlich und was nütz es, wenn der Helm dann doch weit genug hebeln kann.
Ich hätte bei meinem MET Parachute bedenken überhaupt ein Neckbrace zu finden das wirkt.


----------



## Phantomias (17. April 2015)

Grundlegend passt jeder Integralhelm / Vollvisirhelm zu jedem Neck Brace.
 Der MET Parachute gehört jedoch nicht zu den Vollvisierhelm. Genau wie der neue Bell Super.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## R.C. (17. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Mal ne generelle Verständnisfrage. Passt eigentlich jedes Neckbrace zu jedem Helm. Oder sind Neckbraces an den Helm anpassbar?



Nein und 'in Grenzen'. Auch wenn die meisten zumindest mit einer Leatt funktionieren sollten.


----------



## Kadauz (17. April 2015)

Mich hats schon ordentlich gelegt, wo mein Helm mir auch einige Zähne und den Kiefer gerettet hat. Die Wirbelsäule habe ich mir dabei noch nie verletzt. Aber es ist wie mit allem, wenn man es braucht, ist man froh, wenn man es hat. Z.B. fahre ich auch bei härteren Trails schon einen leichten Panzer. Das allerdings eher, um meine Schultern zu schützen. Ich bin einmal, Gott sei dank mit Schulterprotektor, gestürzt. Ohne Jacke wäre das echt böse geendet, weil ich voll auf nen Stein geknallt bin.
Mein Kollege fährt das gleiche seit Jahren ohne Schulterschutz, und dem ist noch nie etwas passiert. Ihn nervt es halt, wenn er vor der Abfahrt 5 Minuten warten muss, bis ich meine Weste anhab. 

Von dem her bleibt es Dir überlassen, was Du anziehst und was nicht. Wobei man meiner Meinung nach mit FF, Knie- und Ellbogen und Weste das Verletzungsrisiko stark minimiert. Ich fahre ohne NB.


----------



## Phantomias (18. April 2015)

Mir ist auch noch nie was ernsthaftes passiert. Dennoch trage ich, je nach Tour, auch entsprechend angepasste Schutzkleidung.


Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

